
Using motion effects as an un-colorblind filter - corysama
https://unblind.tech/
======
corysama
Creator:
[https://twitter.com/unconed/status/1263906138942291969](https://twitter.com/unconed/status/1263906138942291969)

[https://github.com/unconed/uncolorblind](https://github.com/unconed/uncolorblind)

